# 2 WL GSD in Baltimore shelter



## kibblesandbits (Dec 15, 2014)

Long story short, I found 2 really nice, but emaciated GSD on saturday. I can't win $2 on a lotto ticket, but I found 2 nice GSD?:wild:

Male and female, both dogs intact-female either coming in or going out of heat as she was flagging for male, and he was faintly interested.
I was first alerted to these dogs on monday when a guy from the business across from the road from me had come and knocked on my door to tell me my 2 GSD were loose in the field next to them-yes, my dogs barked, and yes, my dogs are solid black, so after explaining my dogs aren't ever loose unattended, and both secure in my house I thanked him. I looked out but could not see any dogs, thought perhaps he's a city boy and maybe saw the foxes playing? 

Well, watched for them all week and saw nothing, early saturday AM I am coming back from walking my dogs and hear dogs rushing across the field next to us, barking. Well, low and behold it's a big sable male GSD! I could see another dog farther back, but couldn't make out if it was a GSD or...?

I quickly put my dogs in the house and came out with some redbarn roll, but the dogs were gone. I called and whistled but nothing, so tossed the meat roll over the fence hoping they would find it. Not much else I could do at 3am. 

Came home from work at 1pm and took my 2 out, and low and behold if the 2 GSD aren't in the front field again, laying in the sun along the far fenceline. They spotted us and came charging, stopping a few feet from the fence. I spoke to both dogs and they readily approached the fence and even licked my hand. Took my dogs home and put them up, then grabbed for more food and headed back out to find them. Both dogs had actually come out of that front field and were headed down the road to the field I had just come out of. I whistled and they turned around and started bacl towards me. Very hungry, a little quick taking the food of course, but not nasty at all. Both dogs easily followed me back to my yard and I closed the gate behind us. Fed both dogs and called animal control 

I ran my hands all over these dogs, checking for abrasions etc, they both just stood happily to be touched. Very nice dogs, they deserve a great home, be it together or separate. Both are underweight, have damage to ear tips from fly strikes, but other than needing some groceries, they are both really deserving of a great homes ASAP. Both are available for adoption starting tomorrow, I am listed as a 'last contact' in the event they are in danger of euthanasia. If someone wants to adopt them, Baltimore residents pay $30 per dog for this month, this includes vetting-vaccines, microchip and spay/neuter! I will PAY the fee for you! Non-residents are charged $75. I'll help with that too if you aren't a resident. Additionally, I will groom both dogs are no charge for more incentive to adopt them 

No idea how they are with cats, they weren't idiots to my dogs, just understandably a little guarded. 

Please please please-pass this info on to anyone you know, these dogs apparently have some decent breeding behind them, male is big, should be about 100lbs +/- when healthy, female should be about 65-70lbs in decent weight? Both dogs were totally comfortable with me picking them up and putting them in the AC truck, (AC officer was a bit leary of them ) They'll make nice pets for someone, so please, in the spirit of Christmas, help me find these 2 good homes. No idea how to post photo's. 


Dogs are listed as 'Iceberg' and 'Glacier' :smirk:
BARCS :: Adoptable Dogs


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't see anything listed at that shelter other than pittie types. I hope they find a good home, preferably together, though.


----------



## kibblesandbits (Dec 15, 2014)

KZoppa said:


> I don't see anything listed at that shelter other than pittie types. I hope they find a good home, preferably together, though.


They don't technically become available for adoption until tomorrow, males ID# is 24623382 , female is 24623434. Both dogs listed as 'black and tan', they are indeed sable.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

They are there. But no picture. I will check with the rescue I work with and see if they are on the radar.


----------



## kibblesandbits (Dec 15, 2014)

I have some pics I can email, no idea how to post them here.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

I will ask my rescue as well if they have room


----------



## kibblesandbits (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks! Just sent out a mass email to my training group too, may have a potential pet home for female, will know more by morning. I will help with the adoption of these dogs in any way I can, even boarding over the Christmas holiday if need be


----------



## coldwetnose (Jan 22, 2010)

Both dogs were successfully adopted on the first available day after the stray-hold was released. A 'miracle' of sorts, shelter was only open for 2 hours on Dec 24th and both dogs were adopted out


----------

